# Isn't it annoying? Once again... a bag...



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Summer here! Too hot for me!
Once again I made a bag, a summer bag. 
I hope you like it!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful as always, I love your bags.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Great color & print choices! Perfect for summer!


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

I love all of your bags. If you are selling them and you were closer I would purchase one, CA is just a little far for shipping.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow! I want one!


----------



## Janni (Apr 10, 2013)

Oooooooh I love it! You do such beautiful work!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

same here...I LOVE your bags!!!!



NE said:


> I love all of your bags. If you are selling them and you were closer I would purchase one, CA is just a little far for shipping.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I love your bags too. Are they for sale?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful! You are so good with combining colors and patterns in your fabric! What do you use to line your bags - quilt batting, the new foam batting? They look nice and firm.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like a fireworks display! Beautiful work and choice of fabric!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

All of your bags are great but this one is my favorite so far. Great job!


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

Well dome!


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

stunning as always. I too wish I had one of your bags.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I wish I had your sense of color! Beautiful!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I love it! Very festive


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

I love your bags. I'm new to quilting and embarking on my first bag , I'm at the quilting stage. Looking forward to it taking shape. 

You have been inspiring me. Thank you. Keep up the beautiful work.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

Your bag is REALLY beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Lovely bag. You do great job and love the colors you choose.well done.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Love, love, LOVE your bags! I wish you were selling them. I would buy a couple.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

All of your bags are fabulous!


----------



## DonnaJean1234 (Mar 31, 2012)

Beautiful work, love the colors and designs.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## liddy57 (Oct 6, 2012)

Stunning !


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

I love your bags!!! Keep showing them..


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful colors! and work!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Bag looks like summer. Not annoying, beautiful work. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

all your bags are nice but this one is really super!
You must sew 8+ hours a day????


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Love it


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I think your bags are beautiful, not annoying at all! Keep posting please.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

I love your bags! And I appreciate you showing them, this gives me ideas too...... Thank you. ;-)


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

i am always happy to see your creativity. well done indeed.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Agreed! Please don't stop! I also enjoy sewing bags, but don't have your artistic talents. I get great inspiration and ideas from your posts, so (selfishly for me, lol), keep them coming please!!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

You do have a knack for beautiful colors.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I love your bags....Show us more.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

You are so very talented!

Hazel


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

I love this bag. One can never have too many bags!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Adorable and great colors !


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Amen to that!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Love your bags - so cheerful and useful - are they for sale?


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Love your bags. Look forward to seeing th.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

never get tired of looking at your bags, I think this just became #1 on my favorite list, reminds me of a celebration


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

There is nothing annoying about your beautiful bags. Keep them coming. All your crafting is so professional and inspiring.


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

Another gorgeous bag!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

That is GORGEOUS !!!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh I just love this bag, great choice of fabrics, oh i wish their was a pattern


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

Love your bags! You have a great eye for color and pattern.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Never get tired of admiring your bags. Just beautiful.

Spring, summer, autumn and winter. Keep them coming.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Another beautiful bag!! You definitely have a talent for selecting coordinating colors. All the bags you've shown us re beautifu. You do very good work. Aloha... Bev


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

I love all your bags. Have you ever posted the pattern? Would love to have the pattern so I could make some. Thanks


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

carriemae said:


> I love all your bags. Have you ever posted the pattern? Would love to have the pattern so I could make some. Thanks


You do a fabulous job.....great work


----------



## joyce1946 (Apr 27, 2011)

beautiful bags!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

love it


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

carriemae said:


> I love all your bags. Have you ever posted the pattern? Would love to have the pattern so I could make some. Thanks


Thank you for loving my bags.
I don't have patterns. I start with two squares and sew all different fabrics together.
I never use a pattern. For me the fun is to make something out of fantasy. You could do a Google search. You problably will find some patterns.
Good luck!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Zinzin said:


> Never get tired of admiring your bags. Just beautiful.
> 
> Spring, summer, autumn and winter. Keep them coming.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you all for the nice comments.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

It's not annoying at all. Keep them coming! We enjoy seeing all of your creative work.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful as always, I love your bags. :thumbup:


----------

